# Joint FV Statement critique



## zsmcd (Dec 5, 2016)

Has anyone created a sort of section by section critique of the Joint Federal Vision Statement? I feel like that would be a very helpful resource for folks dealing with the FV.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> Has anyone created a sort of section by section critique of the Joint Federal Vision Statement? I feel like that would be a very helpful resource for folks dealing with the FV.



I might do that on my blog. The dangerous thing about it is that much of it is fine as far as it goes, so it could mislead others.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2016)

https://cocceius.wordpress.com/2016/12/05/fv-joint-statement-exposed-part-1/


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 5, 2016)

In my booklet, Federal Vision: A Canadian Reformed Pastor's Perspective, I do critique the problematic parts of the Joint FV Statement. However, the booklet does venture beyond that document.


----------

